# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Make a Wood Survival Fishing Spear

## steve-rawls

This shows how to create a basic four pronged fishing spear.  Its a quick video.  The wood was split and wedged apart and the prongs were carved to points.  It could be improved by adding barbs.

----------


## Antonyraison

I think some people call it a frog gig? Anyway very useful for catch fish,frogs crabs..etc.

----------


## LowKey

Now you need to trim those protruding sticks and wrap it with cordage or leather to keep them from slipping and letting the forks close. Way too much friction and noise as you have them now.

----------


## steve-rawls

> Now you need to trim those protruding sticks and wrap it with cordage or leather to keep them from slipping and letting the forks close. Way too much friction and noise as you have them now.


Yep,  I'm going to have to make a better one.

----------


## crashdive123

The key......and I mean the REAL KEY to any of these bushcrafty things *that we all make* is to actually use them.  Knowing how to make them is only part of the battle.  Being able to use them efficiently is the key.

----------


## Antonyraison

I dont doubt that will work, just shorten the protruding sticks and lash them down...
its a decent effort.

----------


## Antonyraison

I will give you a sub dude.... everyone needs a bit of support  :Smile:  looking forward to more content etc.
I will comment when I can  :Big Grin:

----------

